

So I wanted to get 2048 for my android... - Justsignedup
https://play.google.com/store/search?q=2048&c=apps

======
Justsignedup
We had a post about the copying of Three's and how 2048 was an inferior
version of it... However 2048 is an open source game, but notice just how many
clones there are. Just wanted to start the discussion on if this is a problem,
or if this is a "feature" of the open market system of google play store?

